
Come on, Microsoft Is it that hard to update Windows 10 right? - CrankyBear
https://www.computerworld.com/article/3532092/come-on-microsoft-is-it-really-that-hard-to-update-windows-10-right.html
======
anonymousiam
"Right" can have different definitions. For the end users, it should mean a
secure and reliable platform. For the intelligence community (not just the
US), it might mean some easily exploitable back doors that provide a foothold
for exfiltration activities.

What makes this latest SMB problem even more interesting is that it is
apparently new to Windows, being present in 10, but not in the previous
versions.

~~~
CrankyBear
Yes, the newest SMB hole, besides being serious as a heart attack, is just
odd. I mean, it's not like the it's anything hidden deep in the code. It's a
freaking buffer overflow!

